# Thinking Of Going To The Dark Side



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have been a happy Outbacker for over 4 years now but we are looking at what's going to work for us best when we retire in a couple of years. Been doing the debate about staying with a 5th wheel or going to a motorhome. Looked at 2004 Demon 37' class A today that I could get for a good price. Only thing that has me concerned about the Outback is it is not designed for long term living. We are planning on staying full time in it and just don't know how it will hold up. Besides that, it lacks the storage space that a class A has. Still trying to convince the DW that we need this right now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I can sympathize. It's a tough decision to "go to the dark side" but ya' just gotta go with what works best for you. The saving grace is, of course, that we will ALWAYS be Outbackers!! Hmmm - best of both worlds!!


----------



## tomE (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't know if any "RV" is "designed or engineered for" full time. Have heard even Monaco et.al's warrentees are void if 'full timed'. You have plenty of truck, maybe just move up in volume and go for it. Or, use the OB FT for a while, talk to others in the FT mode, gather info, then make your decision with a lot more experience under your belt. You have plenty of truck to go to a larger 5W and enjoy being Dingy-free. Or, MH it when you know it's right for you. Ultimately, it seems a personal preference. There is nothing out there where compromises are not made.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

We almost went that way instead of our current setup, looked at brand new Damon Class A's when Holman used to sell them. In 2009 they had a couple brand new ones with 3-4 slides that were going for $59-69K, MSRP priced well over $100. Sometimes I wish we did that as it would be great traveling with kids, but then when I use my truck I remember why we got a TT.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

One of the problems I have with what I got is that the truck is only a regular cab so we can only take one of our grandsons with us when we go. I Iowa and Missouri you are allowed to have someone ride in the camper and we have a couple of times but momma says that it's a bumpy ride ride there so that's not an option most of the time. I think if we were closer to retirement we might go for it but I think it would be a lot easier with the 5th wheeler instead of having to have a towed all the time, only one car to take care of instead of two. When we are ready to go it only takes us less than 5 min. to get everything ready, hooked up and leave and we wouldn't have to worry about the van or car back behind us, even though the MH has a backup camera that can be used to watch it. I got time. But my thinking was that we could start now of taking the stuff from the house and getting it in the MH and when it's full know what we have to get rid of.

Thanks for some input. We did look at a high end 38' 5th wheel that we loved so we may keep looking.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you decide to stay with a 5w, Carriage makes a superb full time trailer.

They give you a 2 year warranty from the start, and are not voiding it for full time use.

Carriage website


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> If you decide to stay with a 5w, Carriage makes a superb full time trailer.
> 
> They give you a 2 year warranty from the start, and are not voiding it for full time use.
> 
> Carriage website


X2 on the Carriage. Our next RV will be another fiver and we are strongly leaning toward a Carriage/Cameo. They do not clasify their rigs as 4 season. They do even better and clasify them as full-time and will not void your warranty for full-time use. phillip


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We were contemplating the same and some day we may move to the class a route. The one concern the dw put out is that "u know they really depreciate over time". I thought about that and the fact that everything is payed off and decided to put our money somewhere else.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Myself , I have had two class A motorhomes . I will never have another. My Allego Bay Diesel Pusher was fine until sumptin went wrong . It had a Cummins engine, Allison transmixer , Ford steering column , G.M. dash . My cruise control went bad and I took it to the Allegra dealer in Jax. After several days they called and said that it was a Cummins problem and I needed to take it to Cummins , I did . Cummins called and said it was in the Allison transmission and I needed to take it to them . They called and said it was in the steering column and I needed to take it a Ford truck dealer . At every move I had to drive from Daytona to Jax and move it across town . I finally took it to a Chevy truck dealer and told him to fix it ! $ 1,800 dollars . I decided then that did not want any truck that my Ford , Chevy or Dodge dealer could not fix 
We switched then to class C s . Have you looked at the big super class C s , they are built on real truck stuff and any truck dealer will fix them .
P.S. Allegro bay will fix any Allego Bay at the Factory , but I did not want to drive to Red Bay Alabama !


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input. As far as depreciation, I'm planning on buying used so most of the cost hit has already been taken. @Sunnybrook29. That has always been one of my concerns. If something happened to any part of the A Class, you are blown. You have to getting it working no matter what since it's your only way to get anywhere. With a 5th wheel, you can replace one or the other, or even barrow a truck to haul the 5er someplace. I had to do this before. If I remember right, the last 5th wheel we looked at that we really liked was a Cameo. Looked well built and made for living in. Right now I'm trying to get to a place where everything is paid off before I retire, so I'm passing right now on this unit as well as the Motorcycle I really would like to have (and the DW said I could get). Come on 2013.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I totally agree with the previous post. I had a 39' American Dream by American Coach. Beautiful coach. BUT, when something goes worng like it did with mine in Albuquerque, NM, and you live in FL and have to leave it for SIX weeks while it is repaired, it is a real pain!!! We basically had to unpack, ship some things home, dump all the refrig contents, and fly home. There were several nights in a hotel and since we were not towing a toad, we also had to make several expensive taxi rides. After all that we then had to fly back and continue our journey. The engine had a cracked turbo housing and I was advised not to continue cross country. If I had to do it over again, I think I would have ignored that advise! I don't know, but it was not a more pleasant times of my life.
In defense of a class A or other motorized unit, I think they have thier place. I think they are great for someone who does LOTS of driving - with LOTS of stops with short stays where set-up and take down takes place often. If you going to be parked for many weeks or several months, then no. But again, when something happens to the running gear, your entire quarters and all your stuff is in the shop. Where as with a truck/trailer combo, if something happens to the truck you still have your quarters.
It is for the above that my vote is for a nice comfortable capable truck and fiver. Many more fivers are coming with auto leveling jacks now just like a class A, generator options, washer/dryers, etc. Most have as large or larger holdting tanks, too. 
Thats my 2 cents. Good luck with your decesion. phillip


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've had our Winnebago since 2007 and don't see going back to an trailer/5er. I've had very few, if any problems, and those were covered by the part manufacturer (fridge died). The ability to get up and use the bathroom (for my wife) is one of the greatest reasons why we love it, no more stopping frequently and we have our fridge right there too. Our tanks are plenty big, but then again I looked around for one that did have large holding tanks and plenty of CCC too.

As far as Damon, do be cautious as that era was a mixed bag on some units. We wanted one of the units with the Bunkbeds and the Damon Daybreak was one of the first out. I've purchased 3 RVs from our dealer and when I got serious about the Daybreak the tech suggested not buy it and hold out for a Winnebago. The Challenger line was a bit better built, however at the time Damon was not supporting the dealers very well so there was some concern. Now it seems that ship has been righted and they are running better, just make sure to do a detailed PDI on the RV side of it and have the engine/trans checked out by a knowledgeable shop.

Like you we plan to retire in an RV one day, between now and then I've got many years to decide and who knows what the industry will be like then. For now the ability to haul or ATVs, Boat or vehicle is a big plus.

Good luck with your search. Might check out some of the full timers forums, RV.net, FMCA, Escapees and others and learn from those that have been there and done that too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We switched to a Damon (now Thor) Astoria. LOVE IT!! but....to each is own. www.astoriarv.com. it works great for us but we travel a lot (9300 miles last year) and will continue to see the country until the kids dont want to anymore. Having a motorhome makes it so nice to travel long distances with the family.....especially with 4 kids....

As far as the mixed bag era goes do you research on your own. The dealers we worked with were very candid and we learned that things were much improved when ownership changed....2006 i believe. We have had a really good experience over the last year of ownership.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

We had a Jayco motorhome (class C). We got it (used) cheap and used it a few years, then started to have some problems with the converter/electrical system that was costing some money so we got it running good and sold it. We went to a truck/trailer combo, and there are definite advantages to have a vehicle you can drive around while not using the RV (like most of the time for most of us). Buy a motorhome, they are expensive, and it will sit around your house and not get used. You will feel bad about that. At least with a truck you can use half the combo instead of it sitting. That being said, the Jayco was sure nice on a few long trips where we were staying a night or two in each place and just moved right along; we liked that. Motorhomes can be hard to find a good mechanic who will fix the problems when they arise. Actually I have thought of going the other direction to an Aliner where I can keep it in my garage and just hook up and go within 10 minutes; that's what I want to be able to do easily for a weekend trip. My camper is now at my Dad's place 37 miles away in the opposite direction I want to go (due to storage issues at my house) so I often just talk myself out of using it due to "too much trouble." Ultimately for us, it's the joy of camping, not luxury. Fulltimers, that's a different story; I'd want something bigger, much bigger.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Lmbevard said:


> I have been a happy Outbacker for over 4 years now but we are looking at what's going to work for us best when we retire in a couple of years. Been doing the debate about staying with a 5th wheel or going to a motorhome. Looked at 2004 Demon 37' class A today that I could get for a good price. Only thing that has me concerned about the Outback is it is not designed for long term living. We are planning on staying full time in it and just don't know how it will hold up. Besides that, it lacks the storage space that a class A has. Still trying to convince the DW that we need this right now.


We have been living in ours full time for almost a year now. Six of us. And it's a bumper pull.  I would love a big class A but a 5er seems to be the better option with 4 kids. Just hoping I can work up to that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Traveling Tek said:


> I would love a big class A but a 5er seems to be the better option with 4 kids.


Certainly is personal preference. Might also depend on the distsance that you travel. We have 4 kids and find traveling in a MH much more comfortable than 6 people in a pickup pulling a trailer (did that for a while). The downside is sleeping: we convert the couches for the kids but it really isnt that big of a deal now. before we got in to our routine, we really thought it might be a nuisance but find it isnt much of a problem.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I would love a big class A but a 5er seems to be the better option with 4 kids.


Certainly is personal preference. Might also depend on the distsance that you travel. We have 4 kids and find traveling in a MH much more comfortable than 6 people in a pickup pulling a trailer (did that for a while). The downside is sleeping: we convert the couches for the kids but it really isnt that big of a deal now. before we got in to our routine, we really thought it might be a nuisance but find it isnt much of a problem.
[/quote]

I'm with you, I have two kids and plan on having at least two more. I can't imagine smashing six of us into the cab of a truck for hours and hours all the time. I believe the ability for the kids to use the bathroom while we're driving would save a ton of time. Plus my wife could make lunch on the move rather than stopping.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Dub said:


> I would love a big class A but a 5er seems to be the better option with 4 kids.


Certainly is personal preference. Might also depend on the distsance that you travel. We have 4 kids and find traveling in a MH much more comfortable than 6 people in a pickup pulling a trailer (did that for a while). The downside is sleeping: we convert the couches for the kids but it really isnt that big of a deal now. before we got in to our routine, we really thought it might be a nuisance but find it isnt much of a problem.
[/quote]

I'm with you, I have two kids and plan on having at least two more. I can't imagine smashing six of us into the cab of a truck for hours and hours all the time. I believe the ability for the kids to use the bathroom while we're driving would save a ton of time. Plus my wife could make lunch on the move rather than stopping.
[/quote]
Exactly what we do. If needed I can drive close to 1000miles without the need to stop for fuel, food, or bathroom breaks. Our kids have always traveled well because they have done it since birth but now its even easier and we all are much more relaxed.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> As far as the mixed bag era goes do you research on your own. The dealers we worked with were very candid and we learned that things were much improved when ownership changed....2006 i believe. We have had a really good experience over the last year of ownership.


Actually Thor bought Damon back in 2003. Bill Fenech, who used to have his hand in the Outbacks, took over at Damon in late 2004. The closer they got to being run like Keystone the better the quality was, they did have some turn around to do with the line and I think they have. Doesn't matter which brand you go for, you need to inspect a used motorhome even more then you would a used trailer IMHO.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> As far as the mixed bag era goes do you research on your own. The dealers we worked with were very candid and we learned that things were much improved when ownership changed....2006 i believe. We have had a really good experience over the last year of ownership.


Actually Thor bought Damon back in 2003. Bill Fenech, who used to have his hand in the Outbacks, took over at Damon in late 2004. The closer they got to being run like Keystone the better the quality was, they did have some turn around to do with the line and I think they have. Doesn't matter which brand you go for, you need to inspect a used motorhome even more then you would a used trailer IMHO.
[/quote]

Agreed, always carefully inspect a used unit!!! My comment was not that clear. I meant by 2006 the improvements from the new ownership were really starting to be noticed. 
Along with Winnebago, other great used options would be Newmar (best quality) or Tiffen (best customer service) IMO. I think the Damon's (Actually the "Damon" name no longer exists - Now "Thor Motorcoach") do offer a great product at a great value and was one of the few that did not go out of business during the downturn. Similar to the Winnis, Newmars and Tiffens.

Whatever you do, enjoy the search and take your time!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

we currently use a van so everyone has their own seat. My wife and I like our own bed with no kids in it and we like our kids to have their own beds. So I don't like the idea of folding out couches and stuff like that. Thinking about custom building a bus or something so there is private bed room for us and the kids all have bunks. We had a class C for a bit and it was nice for driving.


----------

